# Reading > Forum Book Club >  February / Capote Book: 'The Grass Harp'

## Scheherazade

We are reading _The Grass Harp_  by Truman Capote,

who said: 


> A conversation is a dialogue, not a monologue. That's why there are so few good conversations: due to scarcity, two intelligent talkers seldom meet.


Please post your thoughts and questions on the book in this thread.

Book Club Procedures

----------


## Virgil

I guess I'll try to pick it up this weekend.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Yay! I'll start now.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

One good thing I can say about this book already is that because it is a newer edition it doesn't have Capote stretched out looking all sexy on the the front or back cover.

----------


## Nightshade

ohh I cant get hold of it and I really wanted to read it  :Frown:

----------


## Psycheinaboat

I stopped reading a little into the second chapter last night. Something about the language seems lacking to me. Many stories are beautiful because of their simple language, but something about this story's wording is just lackluster. 

The story itself is imaginative and is keeping my interest. I live in the southern US, though, so I can often relate to stories set in the South.

----------


## metal134

This book club thing sounds interesting. I'll pick this one up as soon as I'm done with _The Picture of Dorian Gray_

----------


## Virgil

> I stopped reading a little into the second chapter last night. Something about the language seems lacking to me. Many stories are beautiful because of their simple language, but something about this story's wording is just lackluster.


I'm still in the first chapter, but I'm not sure what you mean by lackluster language. I loved the opening. Let me see if I could type this up:




> When was it that first I heard of the grass harp? Long before the autumn we lived in the China tree; an earlier autumn, then; and of course it was Dolly who told me, no one else would have known to call it that, a grass harp.
> 
> If on leaving town you take the church road you soon will pass a glaring hill of bonewhite slabs and brown burnt flowers: this is the Babtist cemetery. Our people, Talbos, Fenwicks, are buried there; my mother lies next to my father, and the graves of kinfold, twenty or more, are around them like the prone roots of a stony tree. Below the hill grows a field of high Indian grass that changes color with the seasons: go to see it in the fall, late September, when it has gone red as sunset, when scarlet shadows like firelight breeze over it and the autumn winds strum on its dry leaves sighing human music, a harp of voices.
> 
> Beyond the field begins the darkness of River Woods. It must have been one of those September days when we were there in the woods gathering roots that Dolly said: Do you hear? that is the grass harp, always telling a story--it knows the stories of all the people on the hill, of all the people who ever lived, and when we are dead it will tell ours, too.


Actually, this is a magnificent opening. It sounds even better as I typed it. Please excuse any typos; I'm not great at this keyboard.

----------


## ranzy

Thanks Virgil, I haven't begun to read the book yet, but the opening you have typed sounds really great to me.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Virgil, I will agree with you that the opening was very good. After that, the narrator seemed to lag, in my opinion. Also, the ending of Ch.2 was excellent. As the party sat around the fire cooking and eating, I could smell the moist, night time soil and hear the creek gurgling by. Ch. 2 definitely pulled me into the story.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Ch. 3 is the best so far - quite excellent!  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

see I told you all this would be a great book! only I cant get a copy  :Bawling:

----------


## ranzy

I've just finished the first chapter and I can say I like the book so far. Even if it is mostly an introductory chapter it seems the story is going to be interesting (and also weird). I liked the writing of the first few paragraphs (the ones posted by virgil) and the last ones, which take up the the opening motif; it is very poetic. 
I understand Psycheinaboat comment as regards the writing of the rest of the chapter, but I don't think it is luckluster, it is just simple and easy, which is ok for an introductory chapter, in my opinion.
Ok, now I'm going to see what happens next.

----------


## Virgil

I like it too. I finished the first chapter. Just that characterization of the jewish fellow borders on anti-semitic. I hope it doesn't develop that way.

----------


## Nightshade

guess who found a copy?! 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  about half way through the frst chapter....  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

Glad you can join us Nighty.  :Smile:

----------


## ranzy

A question that came into my mind, since English is not my mother tongue (and I'm reading the novel in English). Are names/surnames such as _Verena, Talbo, Cool, Candle, Buster_ common in the U.S.A.? because they sound odd to me... 
If that's really so I was wondering if you think they may have some meaning related to the person they refer to (like judge Cool is a _cool_ person, or sheriff Candle metaphorically takes easily fire ) or maybe Capote choose them just to underline the surrealism and oddity of the story and the characters.
I hope you have understood what I'm trying to say.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> A question that came into my mind, since English is not my mother tongue (and I'm reading the novel in English). Are names/surnames such as _Verena, Talbo, Cool, Candle, Buster_ common in the U.S.A.? because they sound odd to me... 
> If that's really so I was wondering if you think they may have some meaning related to the person they refer to (like judge Cool is a _cool_ person, or sheriff Candle metaphorically takes easily fire ) or maybe Capote choose them just to underline the surrealism and oddity of the story and the characters.
> I hope you have understood what I'm trying to say.


I wouldn't say they are common. I haven't been able to find significance in them yet. Right now (I'm about to finish chapter two) I think they are just names.

Except for Dolly. I think there is significance in that name. "doll" - child girl.

----------


## ranzy

> I wouldn't say they are common. I haven't been able to find significance in them yet. Right now (I'm about to finish chapter two) I think they are just names.
> 
> Except for Dolly. I think there is significance in that name. "doll" - child girl.


I agree with the fact that they haven't got any significance yet, but what I'd like to know from an American reader is if they are just names which are not too common but sound normal, or if they create in you a sense of strangeness and if you think that this is wanted.

----------


## Virgil

> but what I'd like to know from an American reader is if they are just names which are not too common but sound normal, or


I think that would be my imprssion. Rather normal sounding.

----------


## Serengeti

Cool, I'm glad the Grass Harp was picked. I'll start reading it.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Serengeti

I'm in chapter 2. It's very readable and enjoyable. It reminds me a lot of To Kill a Mockingbird, which Capote was a character in.

----------


## Janine

> guess who found a copy?! 
>  about half way through the frst chapter....


*Nightshade*, glad you found a copy. I had my library order me in one from another library. Amazon also has paperback copies for sale quite cheap.

*Virgil*, Thanks for taking the time to type this opening passage. It definitely piqued my interest and now I can't wait until the book arrives. The second paragraph is so poetic. I love the description of the tree turning colors, recalling the wind as a "harp of voices"....wonderful. 

I sure hope my book comes in next week. I want badly to read it now. I have only read Capote's "In Cold Blood" years ago and it kept my interest, a real page turner. I have read only good things online about "The Grass Harp" and the film based on the book, so now I am highly interested.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am waiting for my copy from Amazon as well as my library could not *gasps* locate a copy for me anywhere. 

I got ambitious and ordered this one, in the hope that one day I will give other works of Capote a chance!

----------


## Janine

How long is this book to be discussed? This whole month? I sure hope mine comes soon from my library. That is a good volume your acquired *Scher* for a good price. Thanks for the link...that is the UK site. My library does have "Breakfast at Tiffany's" and a few other works of Capote's, unfortunately it did not have "The Grass Harp" - it figures. They are getting it from another library in the system, I just hope it comes in time.

*Virgil* and *Ranzy*, From knowing something about "Breakfast at Tiffany's" I would answer that probably Capote did put significance on this name choices. He was very flamboyant and probably got a kick out of doing this. If I am correct in "Breakfast at Tiffany's" the main character is Holly Golightly. That would definitely have a connotation to it, knowing a little about the book and the character from the film. I plan on reading the book soon after "The Grass Harp".

----------


## SleepyWitch

I started reading it last night. I'm in chapter 2, p. 35. So far I like it a lot.

what's a morphodyte? Collin's father spread the rumour that Verena is a morphodyte. Couldn't find it in wiki, Meriam Webster or Longman...

----------


## Virgil

> I started reading it last night. I'm in chapter 2, p. 35. So far I like it a lot.
> 
> what's a morphodyte? Collin's father spread the rumour that Verena is a morphodyte. Couldn't find it in wiki, Meriam Webster or Longman...


I don't know. I couldn't find it anywhere either. But I did find this:



> Main Entry: morphodite 
> Part of Speech: n 
> Definition: shortened version of hermaphrodite 
> 
> Webster's New Millennium Dictionary of English, Preview Edition (v 0.9.6)
> Copyright © 2003-2006 Lexico Publishing Group, LLC


And:



> "Morphodite" is comic pronunciation, considered offensive, of the word hermaphrodite. Used most notably in the book To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee, when Miss Maudie refers to the snowman Jem and Scout built. To disguise the snowman's obvious and unfortunate resemblence to Mr. Avery, the children borrow Miss Maudie's hat and hedge-clippers. The attempts to feminize the caricature fall short and Miss Maudie describes their creation as "an absolute morphodite." It is used again in the book when Scout parrots the phrase she heard, and screams at her older brother, Jem "You damn morphodite, I'll kill you!" 
> The word is also used as an insult in the Stephen King short story, "The Body."
> 
> This word was also used on a 2006 episode of Spike TV's "Disorderly Conduct" in a string of insults hurled at a police officer arresting a very, very drunk man. 
> 
> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia © 2001-2006 Wikipedia contributors This article is licensed under the GNU Free Documentation License.
> Last updated on Thursday January 04, 2007 at 13:25:42 PST (GMT -0800)
> View this article at Wikipedia.org - Edit this article at Wikipedia.org - Donate to the Wikimedia Foundation


I guess it means someone who sex is ambiguous. I don't like the word. Has an ugly sound. Interesting Capote would characterize someone that way. I don't know if people know, but he was homosexual.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I guess it means someone who sex is ambiguous. I don't like the word. Has an ugly sound. Interesting Capote would characterize someone that way. I don't know if people know, but he was homosexual.


yeah, I thought it means hermaphrodite seeing as Verena looks and behaves like a man. 
thanks Virgil.
nope I didn't know he was homosexual

----------


## Virgil

> yeah, I thought it means hermaphrodite seeing as Verena looks and behaves like a man. 
> thanks Virgil.
> nope I didn't know he was homosexual


From an online biographical outline:



> His first novel, Other Voices, Other Rooms in 1948 would increase his fame and praise, as well as draw controversy for the stories subject matter: a boy who falls in love with a transvestite. The publication also drew notice for the book's photograph, which portrayed Truman in a subtle, yet obviously provocative, posture. 
> 
> Truman was never one to hide his homosexuality. In fact, many gay and lesbian groups today praise Truman for his bravery both in social life and in his writings. While his mother never accepted his choice and often tried to change her son, Truman owned his sexuality at an early age and lived it to his fullest. 
> 
> Like many in the social elite, Truman had many relationships. Most notably perhaps is his long time affair with Jack Dunphy whom he met in 1948. Though not an exclusive relationship, the two of them would remain together in one way or another throughout their lives and shared separate houses on the same property. 
> 
> The contrast of southern life and big city society, along with Truman's sexual themes in many of his stories, helped define Capote as a writer. But that was only part of what made his stories successful. Truman also had a sensitivity and a flare for being able to capture the truth of real life. This great ability lead to what would become one of his greatest works, Breakfast at Tiffany's.


http://www.capotebio.com/biography/biography.php

----------


## Nightshade

> I don't know. I couldn't find it anywhere either. But I did find this:
> 
> And:
> 
> 
> I guess it means someone who sex is ambiguous. I don't like the word. Has an ugly sound. Interesting Capote would characterize someone that way. I don't know if people know, but he was homosexual.


From oxford online-



> morphodite, n.:-
> * 1. Originally: a hermaphrodite; a person having both male and female sex characteristics. In later use also: a homosexual man or woman, esp. one overtly manifesting features or attributes regarded as characteristic of the opposite sex; a transvestite.* 
> 
> a1726 J. VANBRUGH Provok'd Wife (1743) IV. 55, I heard Mr. Constable say,..she was little better than a Mophrodite [sic]. 1742 H. FIELDING Joseph Andrews I. I. viii. 47 You must..get a Sett of Mophrodites to wait upon you. 1896 Dial. Notes 1 421 Morphodite,..for hermaphrodite. 1935 J. O'HARA Appointment in Samarra 161 A unique, she told him, was a morphadite. 1941 G. LEGMAN Lang. Homosexuality in G. W. Henry Sex Variants II. 1171 Morphodite, a colloquial illiteracy for hermaphrodite..referring to either a physical hermaphrodite..or to a male homosexual. 1951 T. *CAPOTE Grass Harp (1952) i. 3 One of the stories he spread, that Verena was a morphodyte, has never stopped going around.* 1962 T. BERGER Reinhart in Love 180 Raven is what you call a transvestite. What's that?.. Morphadike. 1975 R. DAVIES World of Wonders (1977) I. vi. 49 Let's not hear anymore about Happy Hannah or that gaffed morphodite Andro. 1985 E. T. RATTRAY Adventures Jeremiah Dimon 169 The whale..suckles his young. Suckles his young? Is he some kind of morphydyke? 1988 E. WHITE Beautiful Room Empty (1989) vi. 126 No morphrodites, for that's what they called homosexuals down South. No morphrodites in our bloodlines! 1991 W. ROSCOE Zuni Man-woman i. 25 In the late nineteenth century, slang variants of hermaphroditehermaphy, moff, morph, morphodite..and so onwere used by Americans to refer to flamboyant male homosexuals.
> * 2. U.S. A sailing vessel combining the characteristics of two different types of craft; esp. one having the features of both a brig and a schooner. Obs.* 
> 
> _1840 F. L. OLMSTED Whaling Voyage 217 She is one of those vessels rigged in defiance of all symmetry, and very appropriately termed Morferdites (Hermaphrodites) by seamen. 1842 in D. W. Morgan Brief Glory (1948) 153 Launched from the slipway of Messrs. Roberts and Son, the Mophradite Catherine Hodges of 180 tons burden. 1890 A. BARRÈRE & C. G. LELAND Dict. Slang II. 65/2 Morfydite (American), a maritime pronunciation for hermaphrodite, generally applied to the so-called hermaphrodite brig, a vessel between a brig and a schooner._
> * 3. Eng. regional (east.). A wagon able to be converted into a cart. Cf. MORFREY n.* 
> 
> a1855 W. T. SPURDENS Forby's Vocab. E. Anglia (1858) III, Morfradite, Hermaphrodite, a kind of agricultural carriage, capable of being used with four wheels, or with two, either as cart or waggon. 1889 E. PEACOCK Gloss. Words Manley & Corringham, Lincs. (ed. 2), Mophrodite,..(2) A waggon that can be converted into a cart. 1960 A. O. D. CLAXTON


so I think the first defention .

----------


## Virgil

Thanks Night.  :Thumbs Up:  I didn't have access to OED, but I suspected it would carry the word.

----------


## Serengeti

In Ch 5 now.... One of the most memorable passages in the book so far has been the Judge asking his wife if he made her happy on her deathbed and she says 'Happy, happy, happy.' Makes you think about the purpose of marriage, if you ever know the other person, etc.

----------


## Virgil

Actually the book has taken a turn for the worst for me in chapter five. I'm beginning to get really bored. Capote keeps introducing new characters wthout ever developing any of the characters. Other than the central narrator (Collin, and he's not exactly fascinating) all of the characterizations are just sketches, nothing fully developed. And the central equation of the novel is Dolly-good, Verena-bad. Where's the complexity? It's beginning to get childish. Sorry to those that like this. This is failing to capture me.

----------


## SleepyWitch

I'm nearly finished (only two more pages) and I still like the story a lot

----------


## SleepyWitch

here's my fave quote from the story



> If in other ways he was a disappointed man, it was not because of Dolly, for I believe she became what he'd wanted, the one person in the world - to whom, as he'd described it, everything can be said. But when everything can be said perhaps there is nothing more to say


i also liked the way Capote describes the landscape and weather. i could really picture the setting and atmosphere in my mind, which is something I'm normally bad at.

----------


## ranzy

> here's my fave quote from the story


I agree, this is a wonderful passage.




> Actually the book has taken a turn for the worst for me in chapter five. I'm beginning to get really bored. Capote keeps introducing new characters wthout ever developing any of the characters. Other than the central narrator (Collin, and he's not exactly fascinating) all of the characterizations are just sketches, nothing fully developed. And the central equation of the novel is Dolly-good, Verena-bad. Where's the complexity? It's beginning to get childish. Sorry to those that like this. This is failing to capture me.


I have finished the book and I like it very much. I don't know where you are now, but I assure you that in the last two chapters there is a development of the characters, that are not so static as they seem. I think, on the contrary, that the period spent on the tree represents in reality some kind of change/development for all of the major characters
However even if I may agree that they could have been described more in depth, I loved the whole atmosphere of the story, it is not a masterpiece but a highly enjoyable novel.

----------


## Virgil

OK, I won't give up. I'm still in chapter five. I'll try to finish it this weekend.

----------


## metal134

I didn't really like this book. I didn't _hate_ it, but I didn't think it was that good. The story, the characters and the narative style just seemed hollow.

----------


## Virgil

To the people who liked this book, can you give some reasons? I'm down to my last two pages and for me it's either average or below average. Before I'll vote I would like to understand what people saw in this. Great prose? Sparkling characters? Fabulous plot? Innovative premise? Profound themes? A vision into life? What is it? Let's have a discussion.

----------


## Virgil

Now I finished. That was the ending? Without spoiling it yet, that was completely unprepared. If he wanted to end it that way, why a stroke? It had nothing to do with the plot.  :Confused:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> why a stroke? It had nothing to do with the plot.


asked the man/woman in real life who had a stroke.
hehe, in real life lots of things happen that have nothing to do with the plot and they always happen when you are least prepared for them.

----------


## Virgil

> asked the man/woman in real life who had a stroke.
> hehe, in real life lots of things happen that have nothing to do with the plot and they always happen when you are least prepared for them.


Yes, but unless the theme was the randomness of life (and I don't think that was Capote's theme here) then it seems contrived rather than organicaly evolved from the premise and plot. Just because things happen in real life suddenly doesn't make it art.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Yes, but unless the theme was the randomness of life (and I don't think that was Capote's theme here) then it seems contrived rather than organicaly evolved from the premise and plot. Just because things happen in real life suddenly doesn't make it art.


hehe, good point.
hm, this discussion hasn't really picked up speed yet has it? are people just gonna say "i liked it FULLSTOP" and "I didn't like it END OF STORY" without any further discussion?

----------


## Virgil

> hehe, good point.
> hm, this discussion hasn't really picked up speed yet has it? are people just gonna say "i liked it FULLSTOP" and "I didn't like it END OF STORY" without any further discussion?


I don't know, but I'm trying to stimulate discussion. Why did you like it.?

----------


## SleepyWitch

hurumpf, not sure  :Smile:  probably because the characters are weird and I'm weird myself, so it was cool to read about them..
you're right, though, that Colin is really dull. he just seems to tag along with the weirdos but he's a bit of a non-entity himself. it's like he's just there to record what happened and describe those ppl

----------


## Virgil

Yes, characters are weird and are potentially interesting, but they never get developed. This is only a 90 page novel and here's the list of major characters:
Colin Fenwick
Verena Talbo
Dolly Talbo
Catherine Cook
Dr. Morris Ritz
Riley Henderson
Judge Charlie Cool
Maude Riordan
C.C. County
Amos Lagrad
Sister Ida

And there's probably more. Each I admit quirky, but is the whole world quirky and why are they all so quirky? Nonetheless, all it seems to me is that he identifies a quirk and leaves the character at that. Other than the quirk, I don't feel I understand them. Take the major character Dolly, why is she a sort of child adult? The whole novel needed more space for character development. But if Capote had done that, the theme would seem trivial given the large proportion of the novel. The novel was short because the theme was simple, but then the characterization did not fit the shortness of the novel.

----------


## Asa Adams

> To the people who liked this book, can you give some reasons? I'm down to my last two pages and for me it's either average or below average. Before I'll vote I would like to understand what people saw in this. Great prose? Sparkling characters? Fabulous plot? Innovative premise? Profound themes? A vision into life? What is it? Let's have a discussion.


Hey, Virgil!
Congrats on tthe 8000! To answer the question, I suppose that my argument would be that Capote's ability to describe certain natural objects is beautiful. Though I have not dug into the book fully yet, I cannot give a remarkably brilliant argument. What I can say is that a great writer is seen through his ability to depict a natural object with words, emphazing it beauty, and in turn making it believable. hope thats alright!
Asa

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Yes, characters are weird and are potentially interesting, but they never get developed.


hm, actually i don't really mind that they don't get developed. it kinda fits in with the story being told in retrospect. it's like Colin (kinda wistfully) remembers this episode a long time later, so what's important is what happened at the time not all the details of how the characters got to be that way. :???: 
normally, i'm interested in character developments, too, but in this case i think he tells us just enough about them to see what kind of people they are but not too much. it's more like a portrait of the place (including ppl) he grew up in than a novel tracing the development of each of them.

----------


## Asa Adams

Wow. This Novella is brilliant. Sorry Virg, but I have to come in here and express the beauty in capote's themes. 
An example would be his tender, clarity of the love and innocence the human soul can omit. His attention to detail in a "squeezed for time" style of writing is more than entertaining. Moving is a good word I feel. Capote shows enviable balance with his words, and I have often found myself, returning to a paragraph and catching my breath, enjoying the view.
When describing beauty, capote uses excellent personification, and I have honestly enjoyed this piece of writing. I never found an issue with the new characters or the undeveloped original players. Probably because I have never been fond of the "stay with the same, boring characters/issues throughout a single novel." I sincerely enjoyed this novella. Bravo Truman, Bravo.
Asa

----------


## Virgil

> Wow. This Novella is brilliant. Sorry Virg, but I have to come in here and express the beauty in capote's themes.


 :Wink:  That's OK. To each his own. Nice to see you back, Asa, BTW.




> An example would be his tender, clarity of the love and innocence the human soul can omit. His attention to detail in a "squeezed for time" style of writing is more than entertaining. Moving is a good word I feel. Capote shows enviable balance with his words, and I have often found myself, returning to a paragraph and catching my breath, enjoying the view.
> When describing beauty, capote uses excellent personification, and I have honestly enjoyed this piece of writing. I never found an issue with the new characters or the undeveloped original players. Probably because I have never been fond of the "stay with the same, boring characters/issues throughout a single novel." I sincerely enjoyed this novella. Bravo Truman, Bravo.
> Asa


Can you give a few examples. There were some well written passages. I know this novel is not on the internet, so it will require typing it out. But I find typing out well written passages actually helps my writing. So it will be good for you Asa.  :Smile:  

I suspect that this is a younger person's novel. Capote himself was only in his twenties when he wrote it. The simple theme (childhood world-good, adult world-bad) probably appeals to youth. The quirky undeveloped characters too seems like a young person's vision. I may be too old for this novel.

----------


## Asa Adams

> That's OK. To each his own. Nice to see you back, Asa, BTW.
> 
> 
> Can you give a few examples. There were some well written passages. I know this novel is not on the internet, so it will require typing it out. But I find typing out well written passages actually helps my writing. So it will be good for you Asa.  
> 
> I suspect that this is a younger person's novel. Capote himself was only in his twenties when he wrote it. The simple theme (childhood world-good, adult world-bad) probably appeals to youth. The quirky undeveloped characters too seems like a young person's vision. I may be too old for this novel.


Thanks for making me feel so welcome again, friend.

You are right Virgil, when you say that there are well written passages, but I think that to extend a view higher than the original simplicity of the singular theme to the story, we end up dissecting this Novella, to which hardly needs operation. It is a novella, and staying within the parameters of this style of short story telling, it is difficult to dissasemble it, (one with such a simple theme at least.)

I felt that the theme was indeed structured around reminisant youth, and further more its impact on the audience was a warm - somewhat anxious sort of read. I found with the vulnerability of collin, his incessent longing for the warm kitchen, and endearment for everything sweet that Dolly created, and with his continual fascination with Riley, the basic foundation for an older youth who has had the short end of the stick, never having a real childhood. Socially handicapped in many ways. 
So in that sense, you may feel that this story is geared towards a youthful audience, however, a better view of it all may come from the boundries that Love indeed creates throughout the structured novella. 

Example - When Judge Cool tells his heart wrenching story that he has kept a penpal as a dear friend ever since his wife died. He lives another life, experience love, jealousy, and hope as the young penpal grows up, and indeed The Judge too, grows with his new experiences. 

Example - The writing in this story feels legitimate, as Capote describes the land that consumes our characters; "you will soon pass a _glaring_ hill of bonewhite slabs and _brown_  _burnt_ _flowers_" Imedieately, We are drawn to the sense that Collin is estranged from his family. Again I quote "As I was getting out of the car, he tried to hug me, But I was _scared_ of him and wriggled out of his arms." Once again, Truman Capote is pouring a foundation for a character who enevitably finds himself departed from his family, only to start a new one with Dolly, and Catherine.

Example-Another example of beauty in the words is the description of the lost lives that have found themselves forever caught in the indian grass of old. When the winds pick up, and the lives of past generations pour across the sun burnt reeds, echoes of voices can be heard through out the land. Something of poetry, I would say. 
I think for now that is good enough. Please tell me what you think, Virgil  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I felt that the theme was indeed structured around reminisant youth, and further more its impact on the audience was a warm - somewhat anxious sort of read. I found with the vulnerability of collin, his incessent longing for the warm kitchen, and endearment for everything sweet that Dolly created, and with his continual fascination with Riley, the basic foundation for an older youth who has had the short end of the stick, never having a real childhood. Socially handicapped in many ways. 
> So in that sense, you may feel that this story is geared towards a youthful audience, however, a better view of it all may come from the boundries that Love indeed creates throughout the structured novella.


Good points, Asa. Yes, Colin's vulnerability is quite apparent. In fact the novel starts with the vulnerability. Hmm, I hadn't considered Colin's childhood as the developing narrative structure for the novel. (Actually I had, but the novel focuses so much on one incident that I forgot.) His childhood reflects Dollly's frozen childhood. 

Can you explain what you mean by "boundries that love creates? I'm not sure I understand. 

You mention Colin's relationship with Riley. I found this passage memorable:



> We headed toward the river, Riley leading the way. The legs of his canvas trousers whispered against each other. Every little bit he stopped and stretched himself, as though he'd been riding on a train. Somewhere he came to hill of already about and busy red ants. Riley unbuttoned his fly and began to flood them; I don't know that it was funny, but I laughed to keep him company. Naturally I was insulted when he switched around and peed on my shoe. I thought it meant he had no respect for me. I said to him why would he want to do a thing like that? Don't you know a joke? he said, and threw a hugging arm around my shoulder.


I must admit that I've used boys peeing as a event for masculine bonding in a couple of stories.  :Wink:

----------


## Asa Adams

> Good points, Asa. Yes, Colin's vulnerability is quite apparent. In fact the novel starts with the vulnerability. Hmm, I hadn't considered Colin's childhood as the developing narrative structure for the novel. (Actually I had, but the novel focuses so much on one incident that I forgot.) His childhood reflects Dollly's frozen childhood. 
> 
> Can you explain what you mean by "boundries that love creates? I'm not sure I understand. 
> 
> You mention Colin's relationship with Riley. I found this passage memorable:
> 
> 
> I must admit that I've used boys peeing as a event for masculine bonding in a couple of stories.



Ha good points. I didn't connect dolly to collin that way. Good show. 

The boundries are what I defined the china tree to be. How each character, memorable to the story, expresses their experiences of love in the tree house. Hope that clarifies some things! 
Asa

----------


## Scheherazade

Finished reading the book yesterday and I quite like it. As many above stated, Capote's narrative is beautiful and easy to read. The characters are mostly impressive (even though you don't necessarily like all of them). 


> you're right, though, that Colin is really dull. he just seems to tag along with the weirdos but he's a bit of a non-entity himself. it's like he's just there to record what happened and describe those ppl


I don't find Colin dull; I do agree that he is the type of person who would silently observe and record things around him (kind of like Nick in _Gatsby_). And that makes him a special person in his own right, in my opinion. He reminiscences and shares one of the most outstanding events of his youth with us.

Re. names: They sound like childish nicknames to me. Judge Cool because he is a 'cool' person. Sheriff Candle: Someone you can shape easily - like wax? (like Verena did).

----------


## Asa Adams

> Finished reading the book yesterday and I quite like it. As many above stated, Capote's narrative is beautiful and easy to read. The characters are mostly impressive (even though you don't necessarily like all of them). I don't find Colin dull; I do agree that he is the type of person who would silently observe and record things around him (kind of like Nick in _Gatsby_). And that makes him a special person in his own right, in my opinion. He reminiscences and shares one of the most outstanding events of his youth with us.
> 
> Re. names: They sound like childish nicknames to me. Judge Cool because he is a 'cool' person. Sheriff Candle: Someone you can shape easily - like wax? (like Verena did).


Wow, Interesting point, Scher, I didn't notice that before. Keen Observation. 
Asa

----------


## papayahed

I just finished the Book, I rated it as average but I consider it a charming little read. From what I've read it's slightly autobiographical as Capote did go live with two older female cousins for a short period of time. 




> I don't find Colin dull; I do agree that he is the type of person who would silently observe and record things around him (kind of like Nick in Gatsby). And that makes him a special person in his own right, in my opinion. He reminiscences and shares one of the most outstanding events of his youth with us.


I agree, I think the last line of the story sums it all up:

"it was a grass harp, gathering, telling, a harp of voices remembering a story. We listened."

----------


## Scheherazade

> I agree, I think the last line of the story sums it all up:
> 
> "it was a grass harp, gathering, telling, a harp of voices remembering a story. We listened."


Thanks for that quote, Papaya; it does sum it all up and it is a nice touch that the story's end echos its beginning.

I didn't know that the story had autobiographical notes in it. Capote seems to have a rather interesting life (considering his _To Kill A Mockingbird_ connections as well).

----------


## Janine

Glad I checked in. Unfortunately I got the book so late from my library - they had to order it from the main system - so I had not come into the discussion. I was disappointed about that. I am nearly done the book now - I hope to finish it tonight. I really like it and find the story charming and nostalgic. I don't think you are too old for the book, Virgil. You may have just been looking at it in a different light or it was not what you expected. Everyone has brought up very good points about this book which enriches my own reading now...things I had not exactly thought of. Asa has written some really good thoughts on the book. I find many beautiful passages, also; now I wish I had bought the book. I would check back on some parts later on...many are so poetic. When I started reading it, I saw it right away as a Novella and not to be confused with a novel, also from the young man's point of view. I have the film adaptation on a tape, so I am anxious to see it when I finish my reading. I heard the film is quite good. I think someone saw it - mentioned on the thread where the book was being voted on for the month. I forget who it was now.
I am not at all bored and always am anxious to read more the next night, so that must say something for it. Now I am looking forward to reading "Breakfast at Tifany's" since I just saw the film after many years. Years ago I read "In Cold Blood" - it was very well written, but not an easy book to take. Probably why Capote gave up novel writing after that book.

----------


## Asa Adams

[QUOTE=Janine;339926]
I am not at all bored and always am anxious to read more the next night, so that must say something for it. QUOTE]

Hey Janine,

I agree. I was always anticipating the next page, or the next character. I have found that Capote wrote with such knowledge of Beauty and his ability to describe life and the the things around him was brilliant, and very charming. 
As soon as I heard we were going to read the grass harp I immediately bought a copy the next day. Luckily It came with the collected short stories of his including Master Misery. I am not sure if all the copies came like this, but this one publication did by chance. If you have the choice, go for the novella/short stories copy. It is well worth it!
Asa

----------


## Virgil

Oh I had forgotten to vote here. I gave it the best I could, and that was average. I was not overwhelmed.

----------


## Asa Adams

Overwhelmed with the books greatness that you were confused and voted poorly!?  :FRlol:  Kidding Virg. Glad you voted!

----------


## Virgil

> Overwhelmed with the books greatness that you were confused and voted poorly!?  Kidding Virg. Glad you voted!


 :FRlol:  You are too funny Asa.  :Wink:

----------


## gardariki

I am probably a little late here :Yawnb:  , but could anyone please explain what "banana-boned" means:

Languid, *banana-boned*, she had dour black hair and an apathetic, at moments saintly face-in an enamel locket worn around her lily-stalk neck she preserved a miniature of her missionary father. 

(it's about Riley's sister Elizabeth, ch. 4)

P.S. I think the book is absolutely brilliant.

----------


## dhoneywell

I recommend a tale of disapproving in-laws called "My Side of the Matter" which is also in the book... Rather funny.

Two other great shorts are included in Breakfast At Tiffany's: "A Christmas Memory" and "A Diamond Guitar".

If you like Capote be sure to see the movies "Capote" and "Infamous". The first is darker but brilliant and the second tells basically the same story but is very funny.

----------

